# [EVDL] Fw: Oil Shortage ?? would someone smarter than me check this out??



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: Larry Price 
To: Undisclosed-Recipient:; 
Sent: Thursday, May 07, 2009 11:36 AM
Subject: Fw: Oil Shortage ??



----- Original Message ----- 
From: Larry Price 
Sent: Thursday, May 07, 2009 11:29 AM
Subject: Fw: Oil Shortage ??



----- Original Message ----- 
From: Sent: Tuesday, March 10, 2009 11:56 AM
Subject: Oil Shortage ??


Before you read the story below, go to this NGS site first.

http://www.usgs.gov/newsroom/article.asp?ID=1911






The U. S. Geological Service issued a report in April

('08) that only scientists and oil men knew was coming, but man

was it big. It was a revised report (hadn't been updated since

'95) on how much oil was in this area of the western 2/3 of

North Dakota; western South Dakota ; and extreme eastern

Montana ..... check THIS out:

The Bakken is the largest domestic oil discovery since Alaska

's Prudhoe Bay , and has the potential to eliminate all

American dependence on foreign oil. The Energy Information

Administration (EIA) estimates it at 503 billion barrels.. Even

if just 10% of the oil is recoverable.... at $107 a barrel,

we're looking at a resource base worth more than $5.3 trillion.

'When I first briefed legislators on this, you could

practically see their jaws hit the floor. They had no idea.'

says Terry Johnson, the Montana Legislature's financial analyst.

'This sizable find is now the highest-producing onshore oil

field found in the past 56 years.' reports, The Pittsburgh Post

Gazette. It's a formation known as the Williston Basin , but

is more commonly referred to as the 'Bakken.' And it stretches

from Northern Montana , through North Dakota and into Canada .

For years, U. S. oil exploration has been considered a dead

end. Even the 'Big Oil' companies gave up searching for major

oil wells decades ago. However, a recent technological

breakthrough has opened up the Bakken's massive reserves....

and we now have access of up to 500 billion barrels. And

because this is light, sweet oil, those billions of barrels

will cost Americans just $16 PER BARREL!

That's enough crude to fully fuel the American economy for 41

years straight.

2. And if THAT didn't throw you on the floor, then this next

one should - because it's from TWO YEARS AGO!

U. S. Oil Discovery- Largest Reserve in the World!

Stansberry Report Online - 4/20/2006



Hidden 1,000 feet beneath the surface of the Rocky Mountains

lies the largest untapped oil reserve in the world is more than

2 TRILLION barrels. On August 8, 2005 President Bush mandated

its extraction.

They reported this stunning news: We have more oil inside our

borders, than all the other proven reserves on earth. Here are

the official estimates:

- 8-times as much oil as Saudi Arabia

- 18-times as much oil as Iraq

- 21-times as much oil as Kuwait

- 22-times as much oil as Iran

- 500-times as much oil as Yemen

- and it's all right here in the Western United States .

HOW can this BE? HOW can we NOT BE extracting this? Because

the environmentalists and others have blocked all efforts to

help America become independent of foreign oil!

James Bartis, lead researcher with the study says we've got

more oil in this very compact area than the entire Middle East

-more than 2 TRILLION barrels untapped. That's more than all

the proven oil reserves of crude oil in the world today,

reports The Denver Post.

Don't think 'OPEC' will drop its price - even with this find?

Think again! It's all about the competitive marketplace, - it

has to.

Got your attention/ire up yet? Hope so! Now, while you're

thinking about it .... and hopefully P.O'd, do this:

3. Pass this along. If you don't take a little time to do

this, then you should stifle yourself the next time you want to

complain about gas prices .. because by doing NOTHING, you've

forfeited your right to complain.

--------

Now I just wonder what would happen in this country if every

one of you sent this to everyone in your address book.



GOOGLE it or click on this link.

http://www.usgs.gov/newsroom/article.asp?ID=1911






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com 
Version: 8.0.237 / Virus Database: 270.11.9/1993 - Release Date: 03/10/09 07:19:00
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090507/2f309fa1/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I some how doubt that will change the interest anyone on this list has
in building an electric car(s). No offense. That said considering our
current usage I also have to question the articals tone of 3 to 4.3
billion barrels being enought to have a long term impact economically.



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: Larry Price
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The Bakken region does have a lot of oil. But it is in a rock formation that
is very deep and very tight.
I have an investment in a company that is drilling there, so I am familiar
with the issues.

There might be 500+ billion of oil in place. But only a small part is likely
recoverable.

In a typical oil field (Texas, Saudi Arabia, etc) they can recover between
30% to 60% of the original oil in place, depending on the geology and the
technology that is brought into play.

In the Bakken oil field they might only be able to recover 2% of the
original oil in place. So it is a nice sized oil prospect, but it is
expensive to drill there. It really doesn't make sense to drill at $50 per
barrel. It was looking very good at $100+ per barrel because it made sense
to used some advanced extraction technologies and more oil could be
recovered.

But it is not going to change the world energy situation related to Peak
Oil. 



----- Original Message ----- 
From: Sent: Tuesday, March 10, 2009 11:56 AM
Subject: Oil Shortage ??


Before you read the story below, go to this NGS site first.

http://www.usgs.gov/newsroom/article.asp?ID=1911





-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Fw%3A-Oil-Shortage----would-someone-smarter-than-me-check-this-out---tp23439642p23439796.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

"The Bakken is the largest domestic oil discovery since Alaska's Prudhoe Bay"
As I recall, we never got away from foreign oil use with Prudhoe Bay oil, even at peak production.
There is enough carbon fuel available to burn to make earth uninhabitable for human life.

Bill


evan foss wrote:
> I some how doubt that will change the interest anyone on this list has
> in building an electric car(s). No offense. That said considering our
> current usage I also have to question the articals tone of 3 to 4.3
> billion barrels being enought to have a long term impact economically.
>
>


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> ----- Original Message -----
> >> From: Larry Price
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Two things :

1. http://www.snopes.com/politics/gasoline/bakken.asp (read it thoroughly)*

2. http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv (see point 2-g)

End of thread, please. ;-)

Thanks.

*Sorry about the popunder ads at Snopes. Next time, I'll find a less 
obnoxious debunking site if possible.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> evan foss wrote:
> 
> > I some how doubt that will change the interest anyone on this list has
> > in building an electric car(s). No offense. That said considering our
> ...


----------

